# planing a dog?



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

this next weekend I am taking a flight out to see my in-laws.
I am thinking about taking my 4 1/2 month old pup to visit them,
but as I have never taken a dog on a plane I'm not quite sure how to go about it.

I am flying through Southwest, who charges $75/flight for carry-on dogs.
the flight itself is going to be a little over 5 hours, and I'm curious to see if there is anything I can do to make the flight less stressful for him.
I would also like to take some dehydrated meat on as a mini-meal in case he gets hungry, but I'm not sure if it's a good idea to feed him at all.

my bad if this comes across as ignorant, but I know there are people who give their babies benedryl before a flight
so that their sleeping body can automatically adjust to the pressure difference so...is there anything like that for a dog?

sorry for so many questions, but all of the topics on here were about taking a dog as cargo so...
and I would more than welcome any advice


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Would he be with you or in cargo?


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

he would be with me - as a carry-on


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

personally I wouldn't take such a young pup on the plane, cargo or cabin :/

BUT only because they can't hold it long, 5 hours flight time, is about 8 hours time with waits and all... remember you can't take him to go potty anywhere so you may want to fast him before the flight to make sure he doesn't need to go on the plane.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Personally I wouldnt do it either. Airplanes are equally as dry as a desert, so ideally a person should drink 500mL of water an hour, the volume of water consumption for a dog would be different, but ideally you would have to give your dog water every hour to keep him from becoming dehydrated, and then he would obviously need to pee before reaching your destination. I don't think it would be safe to bring such a young dog on a plane.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

When Rhett got flown to me he had food and water in with him...granted that was as cargo...but still!:smile:

If my parents come up for Labor day they are bringing Jazzy...she will be my Mum's carry on!:wink:

Im not sure about the specifics...but Im pretty sure you could probably contact one of the transport companies and have them kinda spell out how they do it!:smile:


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

it would be preferable that he came with me...he's 2 months in to his raw diet and at the point where a hint of kibble gives him nasty poop.
and, unfortunately, every single person that would be able to watch him either is a fan of the "leave kibble out all day long" for their dogs or the "my dog can go 12 hours without peeing so I can do what I want".
basically I can see this ending ending up quite badly if I let him stay with friends...

but I do understand where you are coming from. I can also see the problems with me bringing him as well, 
which is why I asked for advice.
I know I they have actual doggy stations in airports, so I'm not too worried about the in before and after flight.
he's excellent at holding it as well (as I've found out from these friends).
and I always bring extra water for me, so water for him is no big deal. and like I said, I plan to feed him snacks mid-flight so that way he can poop once we get there (he poops about every 9 hours anyway).

I'm just worried that he's going to flip out at having to be in a small carrier for that long.
I just didn't want him to be cargo as he is so young and I've heard some things about dogs being traumatized through that :/


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

splitnightsky said:


> it would be preferable that he came with me...he's 2 months in to his raw diet and at the point where a hint of kibble gives him nasty poop.
> and, unfortunately, every single person that would be able to watch him either is a fan of the "leave kibble out all day long" for their dogs or the "my dog can go 12 hours without peeing so I can do what I want".
> basically I can see this ending ending up quite badly if I let him stay with friends...
> 
> ...


dogs die from it... in fact from what i've read over 100 deaths were reported by the DOT last year.

Pet friendly flying, travel and shipping information - PetFlight
you can see in the reports section the losses/injury/death reports... it's pretty astounding that it happens so frequently


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Pet friendly flying, travel and shipping information - PetFlight


I gotta say - thanks for the link, that was probably the most helpful thing so far 
you're also right about the fasting - I had to fast him yesterday due to his first try at liver going..not so well.
and he slept until I fed him. I mean, wouldn't move. so that looks appealing as well.

I'm heading to the airport to pick up a friend, so I'm going to see how he does in the carrier...
he's somewhat used to it, but I want to make sure he's ok if he can't see me.
but, if that doesn't work, then with friends he goes.


----------



## candiceb (Jan 22, 2010)

Any possibility of boarding him with a raw-friendly boarding facility rather than staying with friends? I would worry too about having a puppy aboard an airplane, and it's not like you can take him out if he starts whining or crying...


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

I used to live in Los Angeles and my parents were in Detroit, I frequently made the trip on Northwest with my Maltese as a carry-on. He had to stay stowed under my seat, but I could unzip his soft-sided carrier a bit and stick my hand in. The first time I got some anxiety med from the vet and that made him pant a lot. On the way home, I didn't give him anything and he was much better off. He started flying with me when he was about 6 months old....since he's been on boats, trains, nothing phases that dog I tell ya. He just wants to be near me. He was kibble fed then, but I didn't do anything different with feeding or fasting and potty was not an issue. Good luck!!!!


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

Also - if you are concerned about peeing - or even just in case, even if you aren't concerned, you could put a puppy pad in the bottom of the crate - at least that way if he does have an anxiety accident or has to go, it won't be totally bad, as you can pull that out and pop a new one in and dispose of it like a diaper in the bathroom. My suggestion is if he is not used to a crate, put him in it daily from now until then and go for shorter car rides at first and then longer ones. Put the crate on the passenger side floor or in the back - that will mimic him not being able to see you or out windows. May want to get a special treat as well, my dogs go to town on rib bones and will sit and chew for hours and then pass out from exhaustion....or I hear antlers are another great chew toy. That may help an anxious boy get some anxiety out without freaking out.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I've never brought a puppy on a plane as a carry on before, but I do know how unpleasant my flights have been when others have, and then the poor thing freaks out the whole time. I've also been on flights with dogs under my seat, and I never would have known. I think all dogs take to it differently, and you won't know unless you try. 5 hours is not going to deathly dehydrate your puppy. If you do take him, make sure he is well hydrated before the flight, and offer water after, but aside from that- I would not freak out about hydration or lack thereof for such a short period of time. I would also put potty pads in the carrier, so that if he does have an accident, it is quickly absorbed, and you can throw it away in the bathroom. Same thing for poop. Put some thick paper towels in your carry on to pick up and dispose of poop as well. 

As for going as cargo... that link seems to collect all the horror stories and compile them into one big scary never-take-your-pet-on-a-plane website. I've had three puppies shipped to me via cargo from breeders. Grissom went from Indiana to Denver, CO. Timber went from Troy, MT to Salt Lake, UT, and Kola came to Salt Lake from Texas. Aside from the fact Kola spilled her water, they all arrived just fine. I don't love the idea of shipping cargo, but I also just don't find it to be the end of the world. Can bad things happen? Sure. Bad things can ALWAYS happen. I wonder the number of dogs who die in car accidents every year, or die from slipping out of their collar/leash on walks and get hit by cars. No most of travel is entirely safe. None. 

Personally, I'd rather my dogs be in MY care than anyone elses. That's just me.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Please forgive me if I am repeating what someone has already said. But I am RUNNING to "Puppy Genius" class. I have traveled with dogs-older ones as cargo-which I am pretty sure that none of the airlines would offer in this weather. Also with me when they were very young pups as Carry-on. Carry on can work. How many stops will you have??? I nicely went to the ladies room (I carried disposable towels,wipes & sanitary cloths)) in my carry on's outside pocket. Anyway, I went to the ladies room let the little one relieve himself- on the floor in a stall - when I left the stall, no one would ever know that we had been there. If you have enough time during lay-overs you can go to areas that are outside to poop & drink. The pups slept much of the time & I could comfort them with voice & by petting. while in the lounge I let him onto my lap. People just oh and ahh. Pups enjoyed licking ice cubes and frankly were Not the worse for their trips. I also opened the carry-on when on the plane to that he could see me & he would fall asleep with his head sticking out. Hope this helps-Bye. Yes, he is better off with you!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

My daughter just flew with her cat as a carry on Monday morning. It was his first flight and he did very well. The flight was 3 hours but with leaving home and the early arrival to the airport, then getting to her destination - he was crated for about 6 hours. I got him treats at Petco that are for "stressful" situations that he had first thing in the morning. I bought some cheap diapers at the 99 Cents store and cut a hole for his tail. He was also fasted the night before so he wouldn't poop on the plane. Airports do have a "relief area" for the dogs that they can do their business before and after the flight. 

Just remember you do have to get a flight certificate from the vet. Mine charged $76 for the certificate.


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

I just wanted to let everyone know both flights went fantastically.
I did fast him the day of and brought homemade jerky for him to eat midflight, along with some water to drink.
he slept pretty much the whole time and didn't make a peep.

I'm so proud of him, and thanks to you guys for all of the wonderful advice


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

I have flown in the cabin with all 3 of my rottweilers from Ontario to Alberta with no issues at all. They were all 8 weeks of age and slept through like nothing. I'm glad you took him with you.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome! Glad to hear it went well!

I would personally always rather have Minnie in my care.....but with a Great Dane that's often not as possible as say...a little guy like Scorch!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

splitnightsky said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know both flights went fantastically.
> I did fast him the day of and brought homemade jerky for him to eat midflight, along with some water to drink.
> he slept pretty much the whole time and didn't make a peep.
> 
> I'm so proud of him, and thanks to you guys for all of the wonderful advice


YAY...Im SOOO glad to hear that it went well!!!:biggrin:

Congrats to the smooth flights to you and Scorch!:happy:


----------

